# Krebse zubereiten



## Bjoerrn (25. März 2004)

Wie bereite ich (Fluß)krebse zu? Wahrscheinlich kochen, aber wie (nur in Salzwasser?) und vor allem wie lange?

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2004)

*AW: Krebse zubereiten*

Salzwasser, dazu etwas Paprikapulver, Dill(stengel) und Fenchelstreifen, sowie etwas Knoblauch und groben Pfeffer.
Normalgrosse Krebse ins kochende Wasser geben und max. 5 Minuten ziehen lassen.
Danach ausbrechen und weiterverarbeiten.
Aus dem Sud kann man mit etwas Sahne, Pernod und Weisswein eine schöne Sose machen.

Sehr gut schmeckt es auch, wenn man die Krebse durch kurzes Abkochen nur tötet und danach ausbricht und grillt.


----------



## Bjoerrn (25. März 2004)

*AW: Krebse zubereiten*

Super! Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Björn


----------



## gismowolf (25. März 2004)

*AW: Krebse zubereiten*

Hallo Bjoerrn und Thomas!
Zu Weihnachten vor einigen Jahren hab ich Süßwasserkrebse,Reker und 3 kleine Lobster in Salzwasser mit Knoblauch und Pfefferkörnern zubereitet!
War ein ganz leckeres Mahl.Das zarteste Fleisch mit dem feinsten Geschmack
hatten die Krebse und so hat das ausgesehen!!Mahlzeit!


----------



## chippog (26. März 2004)

*AW: Krebse zubereiten*

bei mir zu hause heissen die reker räkor, sind schon fertig gekocht und kommen öfter mal am freitag abend zusammen mit dem prickelwasser von viv-aldi, ihr wisst schon, fast neunzig prozent wasser, auf den tisch. wollen wir es ganz festlich, nehmen wir eine nummer grösser den kaisergranat. den koche ich dann schon mal selber,  ein bischen dillkrone, ein bischen salz und ab die post! dazu dann knoblauchmayo, getostetes durumweizenbrot und für mich ein absolutes muss, pumpernickel der gehobenen klasse. zur not tuts auch hummer...


----------

